# Problem with registration



## smokin woodys (Sep 5, 2013)

My e mail verafacation didn't work so it says leave a message with feedback it says there's a problem with my registration


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 5, 2013)

You should be good to go now if you have any further problems just let me know. By the way welcome to SMF glad you joined us


----------



## smokin woodys (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks a million love the site


----------

